# What to pack in hospital bag when preparing for neo natal baby



## jensonsmummy

Hi im currently 32 weeks pregnant and trying to get my hospital bag sorted for baby. 

Baby will need neo-natal care as has kidney and bladder problems regardless of when delivery is, but at this stage we dont know how early delivery might be. It could be this week at our check up or could be at 38 weeks. 

Do we need to bring all the normal things such as nappies, cotton wool, clothes, soothers etc or is all provided. We live an hours drive from the hospital so want to be prepared in case delivery is sooner than imagined.

Thanks :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

You might want to check with your hospital and ask what they provide as it varies from hospital to hospital. Vests than popper down the front aswell as under the legs will be better than the ones that just popper under the legs if your baby is going to have wires attached to its tummy.


----------



## katy1310

In our unit, they provided nappies, cotton wool, dummies, little bottles, clothes - everything really. I was so stressed when I knew I was going to have to get my hospital bag ready, I was only 25 weeks and I remember rushing around Boots buying everything I could think of for me - maternity pads, breast pads etc etc, but I couldn't even get my head around thinking of what the baby might need, I was so unprepared for such an early arrival. It was lucky that our unit provided everything! One thing I totally didn't think about was nursing bras, I knew I wouldn't be able to bf immediately but I didn't think about the practicalities of expressing, and as soon as I was out of hospital, it was the first thing I bought!

Hope all goes well with your baby

xxx


----------



## Foogirl

The unit will provide everything for your LO in the first wee while. The hint about poppers is a great one! I actually was glad I had nothing as going shopping for stuff was a great distraction from the stresses of NNICU


----------



## DonnaBallona

I didn't have a chance to pack a bag for my preemie, but I wish that I'd had a camera on me. that's one thing that I regret. definatly one to pack in
your bag!

you'll need all the usual things for you-don't forget slippers as you'll be wandering between NNICU and the postnatal ward alot-and some snacks. Lozzys comment about the vests that popper up the front is a good one-boots do
some lovely prem and tiny stuff.

good luck on your imminent arrival. xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

ooh, another thing- when I had Brooke (she was a 32+5 baby) I wasn't able to see her for a while as I had HELLP syndrome and was in ICU in a different part of the hospital.

my DF took the Tshirt I was wearing before my crash section and put it in her Incy with her. after I woke, I was sooo happy she had it, as even though I hadn't seen her yet, I knew she could smell me and it made not being with her a teensy bit easier. why not start sleeping with a little toy so you can do the same thing? that way, at the inevitable point where you have to leave the unit, you know that your baby still will be able to smell your scent.

I don't know if it would help you the same, but it really made me feel better. :kiss:


----------



## dizz

I got nagged endlessly if I'd got hold of preemie sized nappies yet by the unit... other than that the biggest thing I found was hand cream - because if you're going to be in longer than the norm - the endless handwashing and gels wreck the living snot outta your hands (I had grazes on my knuckles from the paper towels by the end of it). 

I found romper-type suits in the smallest sizes I could get were really useful - because they had no feet, there was much more leeway on the size thing, and the poppers down the front thing as well - but half of the time after holding her, I ended up with most of her wires and sensors stuck to me anyway!

Our NICU had clothes if we needed them - I was urged not to use mine till she made it onto the ward as it was more stuff to get lost, but some parents did I know - then she ended up under the cruddy jaundice lights for days as well anyway so was nekkid again!


----------



## Foogirl

Dizz, where are you? I thought all units provided preemie nappies. The micro size are impossible to get.


----------



## dizz

Foogirl said:


> Dizz, where are you? I thought all units provided preemie nappies. The micro size are impossible to get.

Nottingham - thankfully our local Tesco carried Pampers Micro (and their own-make version as well)... local Mothercare didn't - I was sighted several times muttering venomously... also sighted muttering venemously around Asda when they excluded micro ones from their discounts as well - apologies to anyone locally who may have thought I was bonkers.


----------



## Foogirl

yeah, there's a size smaller that's not available on the market though. I hope those are provided! I can't believe you had to buy them though. I wonder how widespread that is.


----------



## Bumplicious

On the micro nappies our LO was in NNU a month & we had to provide them, she only needed Pampers Micro ones not any smaller. We had to provide cotton wool too. Everything else was provided. They did let you use theirs for the first few days.

I second a camera. My hospital bag was packed by my sister whilst I sat on the loo leaking waters (32+6 weeks), in the panic I didn't pack a camera so could only use my phone camera which wasn't very good.


----------



## dizz

Funnily about 2 days before my waters went I suddenly had had the massive urge to get the camera and camcorder charged and in my hospital bag! It was literally a "couldn't sit still and HAD to go put it on charge and pack it" level urge.


----------



## New2Bumps

We didn't get chance to pack a bag but sent hubby on an emergency shopping trip when LO was admitted to neonatal which was so much FUN on Christmas eve!
I second the popper up the front vests, cotton wool balls, micro nappies (they did provide some but as soon as I could get them I did, I kinda wanted to provide and do as much as poss as I felt kinda helpless really in lots of other ways) and handcream from the endless washing of hands. All of this I got from Tesco 24hrs!!!
Ethan was under the lights so he was naked most of the time apart from his nappy but we had a couple plain babygrows ready.
In hindsight I wish I'd have had my electric breast pump ready at home and I wish I'd have been more dilligent at expressing regularly as I didn't have enough milk for all his feeds.


----------

